# Bimmerfest GTG: The BMW Vehicle Distribution Center Presented by BMW Santa Barbara



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Hey gang,

This is just a preliminary inquiry to gauge the interest in a potential tour of the Western Region VDC.

Ten years ago we put together an amazing tour like this, and it was a huge success. I bet that if you search hard enough here we can find the pics from that event. Anyway, the VDC is located adjacent to Port Hueneme, where the ships unload the new Bimmers on the West Coast. There are so many cool things to see there, including the Engineering and Testing Facility. You will learn all of the steps involved in preparing your new BMW for delivery -- quite fascinating processes if you ask me. I would love to post my photos from the 2001 event, however they were on a hard drive that I lost a few years ago. I know a bunch were posted in the forums, and EVERYONE who came out for the event went home completely psyched about what they saw and learned -- an absolute must for all true BMW enthusiasts.

So, use this thread mere to chime in and indicate preliminary interest. 
Most likely the tour would happen in Fall on a Saturday. 
And, if your lucky, you just might get to see your own new BMW come in from Germany!


Jon


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

Didn't they outsource the VPC? http://www.amports.com/news6.html


----------



## bjarne (May 2, 2011)

That sounds cool :thumbup:

I would be interested for two persons.


----------



## arktctr (Aug 8, 2006)

Definitely in!


----------



## bayarea328xit (Jul 6, 2010)

*Definitely interested - let me know when...*

n/t


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

Both my wife and I are interested! I found several threads on various BMW and Mini forums with extensive pictures, something to pass the time during my redelivery, and I found them pretty interesting.

BTW, I've seen the center referred to her as both the VDC and the VPC, so I was wondering which one was correct. One of the last phone calls that I had with BMW European Sales, the rep said that "your car is in the VPC, the Vehicle Preparation Center". In a follow-up e-mail she said: "I have heard back from my colleagues at the Vehicle Processing Center (VPC)." I've seen photos from previous tours year ago with the LA BMW CCA and the sign said Vehicle Distribution Center. I want to see it in person so that I know what the current name is.


----------



## Campfamily (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm interested. Sounds like it would be great fun.

Keith


----------



## petriej (Jul 29, 2010)

Color me interested.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

chrischeung said:


> Didn't they outsource the VPC? http://www.amports.com/news6.html


"BMW's vehicle processing involves several steps. When a ship arrives, BMW has up to three days to move the vehicles out before fees kick in. After the vehicles are checked for damage, part-time workers drive them one mile to the Oxnard distribution center where they're washed, de-waxed and hooked to computers that download electronics into them."

This would be pertaining to the Vehicle Distribution Center, or "VDC" as described above (technically not the "VPC" or Vehicle Processing Center)...


----------



## maug1 (Apr 27, 2004)

I am in.


----------



## abmwc (Feb 2, 2008)

*How about midwest/east coast?*

Sounds cool! Could you set one up for the Midwest (Chicago) VPC?


----------



## F36 Pilot (Nov 15, 2007)

I was just thinking the other day if there was such a tour. I would love to go.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Well, I exchanged email with the Western Region Distribution Manager of BMWNA, and he said this was definitely do-able...

:thumbup:


----------



## soupcon (Sep 13, 2008)

í'm in


----------



## ///M Rakete (Apr 1, 2002)

In here.


----------



## roots (Sep 27, 2002)

I'm interested!


----------



## SBA850CSi (May 3, 2009)

Count me in as well. I drove down and watched the cars unload from the Faust last month. I would be very interested in the tour. Thanks for trying to get this set up.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

SBA850CSi said:


> Count me in as well. I drove down and watched the cars unload from the Faust last month. I would be very interested in the tour. Thanks for trying to get this set up.


Excellent! It's funny, I was talking to Bo the other day, trying to tell him about Bimmerfest.
It was like a foreign language, he had no idea what I was talking about... 

Anyway, everyone, here is the situation:

July is almost over, and our first-ever "Bimmerfest East" is less than 2 weeks away. A few weeks after that (late August)
I am undergoing my second back surgery in under a year (lumbar fusion), and I'll need to lay low and rehab from that through September.

Therefore, I am tentatively considering an early October date for just such an event. By then I should be able to last a full day on my feet.
The weather then should be ideal as it can get pretty warm with all of the concrete and asphalt at the VDC.

Damn, I wish I had my pictures from the last trip. You all are in for such a treat!!!!

:thumbup:


----------



## ///M Rakete (Apr 1, 2002)

Please, not the first weekend in October. Already heading to Napa.


----------



## wmo168 (Mar 26, 2009)

I am in, I am in east coast but will fly in for the tour...


----------



## jvslyke (Dec 4, 2007)

Count me in!


----------



## speedjunkie (Aug 26, 2004)

I'd be interested in seeing the VDC again. I toured it with my local chapter about 7-8 years ago. It was very interesting.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Well, I put a request in for a date in late October. Let's see what happens.


----------



## BobsM3Coupe (Nov 30, 2009)

Jon Shafer said:


> Well, I put a request in for a date in late October. Let's see what happens.


Thanks Jon. Keep us advised as I would make the trip down for the tour.


----------



## dkotanto (Jan 26, 2003)

Count me in too! Please let us know the official and confirmed date when you can Jon so we can purchase airline tickets in advance. Thanks, fantastic idea!


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

BobsM3Coupe said:


> Thanks Jon. Keep us advised as I would make the trip down for the tour.





dkotanto said:


> Count me in too! Please let us know the official and confirmed date when you can Jon so we can purchase airline tickets in advance. Thanks, fantastic idea!


It would be so honored to have you folks travel from so far away to join us for this...

:bow:


----------



## wyb (Jul 10, 2008)

if the timing in October worked out, I could be interested in me + Mrs wyb flying in for the tour as well.


----------



## Leonardo629 (Sep 11, 2006)

I'm down for this, will there be a fee involved?


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> Hey gang,
> 
> This is just a preliminary inquiry to gauge the interest in a potential tour of the Western Region VDC.
> 
> ...


J Spira organized a tour in New Jersey a few years ago, really did a great job,there was quite a large turn out and if I remember correctly there was a limited amount of people that they would let in the tour.The tour in its self was great,they took you through all the departments in small groups so you didn't miss a thing.Very very interesting. Good luck
cheers
vern


----------



## Slave2Miles (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm in as well!


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Great news... I made it happen. The first ever "Official" BIMMERFEST VDC TOUR will be held on the morning of Saturday, November 5th...

GRIN   

We capped the attendance at 100, so I ask that within the body of this thread we have some sort of way of monitoring.

I am having major back surgery later this week, so I will be incommunicado for about a week while I recover. Perhaps later I can create a micro site for the event...

In the meantime, PLEASE follow up in this thread with a number next to your name as follow.

1. *Jon Shafer*


----------



## petriej (Jul 29, 2010)

Jon Shafer said:


> Great news... I made it happen. The first ever "Official" BIMMERFEST VDC TOUR will be held on the morning of Saturday, November 5th...
> 
> GRIN
> 
> ...


Like this?
2.*Jared Petrie*


----------



## spokelizard (Jun 10, 2009)

OK, thanks, I'm in. (I couldn't do October, early November is do-able!)

3. spokelizard


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Thanks! If you do sign up, PLEASE make sure to "subscribe" to this thread so I have a means of direct communication with you all...

:angel:


----------



## speedjunkie (Aug 26, 2004)

speedjunkie 2 or 3 people, not sure yet.


----------



## Campfamily (Sep 20, 2010)

4. Keith Payne
5. Damon Payne (my son)


----------



## ///M Rakete (Apr 1, 2002)

6. Stephen O'Hearn
7. Sabina O'Hearn


----------



## dtc100 (Jan 24, 2011)

Jon Shafer said:


> Thanks! If you do sign up, PLEASE make sure to "subscribe" to this thread so I have a means of direct communication with you all...
> 
> :angel:


Jon, how come you don't accept PMs? Is it full?


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

8. Dick Kreidel
9. Donna Hopkins


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

10. Tom Fota
11. Sue Fota


----------



## BobsM3Coupe (Nov 30, 2009)

12. Bob K.


----------



## speedjunkie (Aug 26, 2004)

13. Ed Shen
14. Ed Shen's +1
15. Ed Shen's +2


----------



## pwin09 (Aug 31, 2005)

16. Paul Nguyen
17. Paul Nguyen +1


----------



## dkotanto (Jan 26, 2003)

18. Jim Kotantoulas


----------



## jcain (Jun 17, 2007)

Sounds great! Thanks for setting it up.

19. Josh Cain
20. Joanna Ghosh


----------



## Ben Carufel (Jul 20, 2003)

21. Ben Carufel
22. Above Plus 1
23. Above Plus 2


----------



## Ben Carufel (Jul 20, 2003)

///M Rakete said:


> 6. Stephen O'Hearn
> 7. Sabina O'Hearn


Interesting, my significant other is a Sabina as well. She's Romanian...don't meet too many other Sabinas, though...


----------



## nafwmb (Jan 28, 2011)

24. Jorge

Great idea !


----------



## ganesht (Sep 9, 2008)

25. Theju Ganesh
26. Theju Ganesh +1


----------



## b-y (Sep 14, 2004)

27. Yale Braunstein 
28. Betsy Braunstein 


Thanks for arranging this!


----------



## jordanM3 (Jun 18, 2004)

In for sure!

29. Jordan
30. Plus 1


----------



## jvslyke (Dec 4, 2007)

31. John Van Slyke


----------



## intex98 (Sep 20, 2002)

32. Stephan W
33. Above +1


----------



## podge8 (Mar 18, 2002)

34. Roger Mueller-Kim
35. Brandon Mueller-Kim

Thanks for organizing this!


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Wow, we're already at 35! I'm very stoked to see how popular this is becoming.. Please only sign up if you know beyond a shadow of a doubt that you can make it so that we don't end up excluding anyone who really wants to go (not that I have any doubts about the respondents thus far)...


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

There is a chance that either my 650 or the GF's Z4 will be at the Oxnard VPC during our visit - both cars are ED in early September.

Dick


----------



## SBA850CSi (May 3, 2009)

Jon, thanks for making this happen. Four from the Patton household.

36. Patton, T
37. Patton, T
38. Patton, B
39. Patton, A


----------



## funrevn (Nov 22, 2006)

40 Lawee 
41 Lawee +1

This will be great. Thank you


----------



## funrevn (Nov 22, 2006)

Subscribed:thumbup:


----------



## Ron323i (Jan 8, 2003)

Original message deleted, since it turns out I'm unable to make it that weekend


----------



## roup1 (Dec 24, 2001)

Count me in Jon!

42. Roup
43. Roup +1


----------



## DesertWing (Aug 5, 2011)

Thank you Jon for arranging this!

44. Bob Johnson
45. Gail Johnson


----------



## Dominican330 (May 22, 2006)

Thanks for setting this up!

46. Evan H. +1


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

*This is going to be so cool...*



Dominican330 said:


> Thanks for setting this up!
> 
> 46. Evan H. +1


My pleasure Evan..

My only hope now is that I am significantly rehabbed following the lumbar spinal fusion I just underwent last Friday. If not, I am going to need a wheelchair, a walker, or a Segway!


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

Dominican330 said:


> Thanks for setting this up!
> 
> 46. Evan H. +1


Just to clarify for the next person adding their name, and to keep the count correct, is this:

46. Evan H +1​
or

46. Evan H.
47. Evan H. + 1?​


----------



## JustinTJ (Jun 1, 2011)

Jon Shafer said:


> My pleasure Evan..
> 
> My only hope now is that I am significantly rehabbed following the lumbar spinal fusion I just underwent last Friday. If not, I am going to need a wheelchair, a walker , or a Segway!


Nice Jon, that's the scene I have every day at work. Thanks for the view on my day off. Hope recovery goes well.



SD 335is said:


> Just to clarify for the next person adding their name, and to keep the count correct, is this:
> 
> 46. Evan H +1​
> or
> ...


Everyone before him has been doing the latter.


----------



## sactoken (Apr 4, 2004)

Thanks Jon, looking forward to this!

48. (?) Ken Stevenson


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

If anyone is wondering where I've been or why I've been so quiet, I am recovering from major surgery (lumbar spinal fusion). Anyway, I found some images from the previous VDC event ten years ago (Fall 2001). Enjoy!


----------



## dkotanto (Jan 26, 2003)

Thanks for sharing Jon. These are great. I'm wondering what that green machine next to that M3 is/does? 

Hope you feel better soon and best wishes for a speedy recovery.

/Jim


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

dkotanto said:


> Thanks for sharing Jon. These are great. I'm wondering what that green machine next to that M3 is/does?
> 
> Hope you feel better soon and best wishes for a speedy recovery.
> 
> /Jim


High-tech oil extractor....


----------



## F36 Pilot (Nov 15, 2007)

49 Brandon Y.
50 Brandon's Dad

Get well soon Jon! Thanks for setting this up.


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

Jon, I hope that you're back at work or at least recovering well. My wife and I stopped in on our trip up the Coast Highway a couple of weeks ago but I already knew that you wouldn't be there because of your surgery. Nice dealership! We got lured over to the Audi side to look at the couple of R8s on the showroom floor! Because we had lots of time that day we also stopped in Port Hueneme and drove by the VCD on the way to Santa Barbara.

Can you give us any idea what time the tour will start and how long it will last? We have reservations in Oxnard for Friday night and are planning to drive up from San Diego on Friday night. We'd like to found out what time of the day we will be done as we have plans to stop and see some friends in the LA area on the way back home on Saturday.


----------



## arktctr (Aug 8, 2006)

*51. *Brett D.
*52.* Brett D. +1


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

SD 335is said:


> Jon, I hope that you're back at work or at least recovering well. My wife and I stopped in on our trip up the Coast Highway a couple of weeks ago but I already knew that you wouldn't be there because of your surgery. Nice dealership! We got lured over to the Audi side to look at the couple of R8s on the showroom floor! Because we had lots of time that day we also stopped in Port Hueneme and drove by the VCD on the way to Santa Barbara.
> 
> Can you give us any idea what time the tour will start and how long it will last? We have reservations in Oxnard for Friday night and are planning to drive up from San Diego on Friday night. We'd like to found out what time of the day we will be done as we have plans to stop and see some friends in the LA area on the way back home on Saturday.


Darn, I am sorry that I missed you...

I've been laying (literally) very low at home trying to give my vertebrae a chance to fuse, but it's been tough and very slow-going...

I am hoping to start working again in a week or two, but regardless, this VDC tour is a "go", and I am looking forward to meeting all of you soon!

Tomorrow I will try to clarify the details. In the meantime, maybe some of you can help get the word out as we are coming down to the final weeks and we have enough space for up to 100 guests. Feel free post an announcement/invite (linking back to this very thread) in your favorite other BIMMERFEST forums (or other sites too).


----------



## tunachris (Mar 2, 2010)

Count me in
53. Chris L


----------



## unrealii (Mar 27, 2011)

54. Sunil G


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

I "unstuck" this thread hoping it will get a little more visibility now. Anyone getting excited about this event yet??


----------



## weissja (Apr 21, 2008)

Sounds great.

55. Jim W


----------



## spaghetti (May 24, 2009)

56. Ameet B


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

I need to be in VIP booth Jon... I am the ED forum guy you know


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

Thanks Jon, looking forward to this trip!
57 mb330 
58 mb330 +1


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

beewang said:


> I need to be in VIP booth Jon... I am the ED forum guy you know


Bee, technically I am still on medical leave, so I am going to need some help. Hopefully as a dedicated Bimmerfest Moderator I can count on you to assist?

:angel:

Are you going to invite phat gurl again?


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

59. Michael Harley "Emission"

I am going to Portugal the first week of November. I should be home by that Friday (I haven't booked it yet)... crossing my fingers...

- Mike


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Emission said:


> 59. Michael Harley "Emission"
> 
> I am going to Portugal the first week of November. I should be home by that Friday (I haven't booked it yet)... crossing my fingers...
> 
> - Mike


:thumbup:


----------



## keeble (Aug 6, 2007)

60. Count me in. I visited the West Coast VDC a few years ago with the BMWCCA; it's a must for any BMW enthusiast!


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

jon can you repeat the details date & etc?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re-post*



Jon Shafer said:


> Great news... I made it happen. The first ever "Official" *BIMMERFEST VDC TOUR will be held on the morning of Saturday, November 5th, 2011*.
> 
> GRIN
> 
> We capped the attendance at 100, so I ask that within the body of this thread we have some sort of way of monitoring.


:repost:


----------



## weissja (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm # 55, but like to add 1 more. Thxs.


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

weissja said:


> I'm # 55, but like to add 1 more. Thxs.


How about :

55. weisja (above)

61. weissja + 1


----------



## weissja (Apr 21, 2008)

Tom,

Definitely a better way to say it. Thanks,

Jim


----------



## Cougar85 (Oct 11, 2011)

Hope there's room for a non-BMW guy? The next one will likely be one!

62: Kent


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Cougar85 said:


> Hope there's room for a non-BMW guy? The next one will likely be one!
> 
> 62: Kent


You are welcome to join us Kent. Maybe you will be convinced to cross over to the dark side afterwards...


----------



## Cougar85 (Oct 11, 2011)

Jon Shafer said:


> You are welcome to join us Kent. Maybe you will be convinced to cross over to the dark side afterwards...


We'll see...

Thank you Jon!


----------



## Contact Patch (Nov 11, 2005)

63, 64 and 65 - Contact Patch +2. Looking forward to seeing all of you there.
63 - Jack Su
64 - Grace Su
65 - Megan Su


----------



## Kar Don (Aug 4, 2004)

66 and 67 I'll be there.


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

Count me in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

[email protected] BMW said:


> Count me in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Greg, use the format that almost all of the 67 people before you did!

68. Greg Poland


----------



## JP 99300 (Sep 29, 2004)

69. Jim P

Thanks for organizing, Jon!


----------



## hyperzulu (Jul 12, 2011)

This could be interesting to see.

70. H to the Z


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

I don't see e-mail from Lucky579 with price question :rofl:


----------



## ///M Rakete (Apr 1, 2002)

Starting from PCH...

(1) Take Mulholland to Decker
(2) S on Decker just a bit to Luchese and right away a left on to Encinal (not the part that heads down to the beach)
(3) Take Encinal all the way to Kanan, merging back with Mulholland
(4) N on Kanan through the tunnels and downhill just passed the store
(5) Right on Troutdale back to Mulholland, thus avoiding "The Snake" which can be mishap prone
(6) Left on Mulholland all the way to Las Virgenes/Malibu Canyon
(7) Right on Malibu Canyon back to PCH

This is a nice run, much of it with fresh pavement only a year old. Watch out for bicyclists and law enforcement.


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

///M Rakete said:


> Starting from PCH...
> 
> (1) Take Mulholland to Decker
> (2) S on Decker just a bit to Luchese and right away a left on to Encinal (not the part that heads down to the beach)
> ...


Thanks! Kind of like this: http://maps.google.com/maps?saddr=C...rflg=h&mra=dvme&mrsp=2&sz=12&via=2,4&t=h&z=12?


----------



## WaxComb (Oct 11, 2011)

SD 335is said:


> Thanks! Kind of like this: http://maps.google.com/maps?saddr=C...rflg=h&mra=dvme&mrsp=2&sz=12&via=2,4&t=h&z=12?


That's a good run. I haven't been on that part of Encinal Canyon road before.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Would anyone be interested if I brought any free BIMMERFEST.com license plate frames or stickers to give away?

:dunno:


----------



## 4-series (Oct 7, 2006)

Jon Shafer said:


> Would anyone be interested if I brought any free BIMMERFEST.com license plate frames or stickers to give away?
> 
> :dunno:


yes


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

Were you expecting anything other than a "Yes!"?

Question: Are the bimmerfest.com stickers available in white? The ones I have are silver and I'd prefer white.


----------



## AMP (May 1, 2002)

83. AMP

Funny thing is that my 1M is due to arrive at Oxnard on 11/2. Maybe I'll get to visit it


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

SD 335is said:


> Were you expecting anything other than a "Yes!"?
> 
> Question: Are the bimmerfest.com stickers available in white? The ones I have are silver and I'd prefer white.


Unfortunately, all we have is silver at this time...


----------



## Zoomie94 (Jul 20, 2011)

84. Quoc L.

So I guess it took something cool and free to get me to post. Been lurking here for about a year and I've found it to be both educational and entertaining. 

Thanks for setting this up and looking forward to interacting more with the forum. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Bimmer


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Zoomie94 said:


> 84. Quoc
> 
> So I guess it took something cool and free to get me to post. Been lurking here for about a year and I've found it to be both educational and entertaining.
> 
> Thanks for setting this up and looking forward to interacting more with the forum.


My pleasure, glad you can make it!

I look forward to meeting you...

:thumbup:


----------



## dkotanto (Jan 26, 2003)

Would love a nice BF license plate!

Thx,
Jim


----------



## Nefilim (May 17, 2004)

thanks jon for setting this up, hope your recovery is going well! 

do we have a timeframe yet, ie, start at 8am and goes for 3 hours ? inquiring minds wants to know...


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

Nefilim said:


> thanks jon for setting this up, hope your recovery is going well!
> 
> do we have a timeframe yet, ie, start at 8am and goes for 3 hours ? inquiring minds wants to know...





Jon Shafer said:


> *More Information*
> 
> I am going to try to put together an event flyer or the like, but for the time being, here is some more (basic) info about the event:
> 
> ...


Post #109.


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

Jon Shafer said:


> Would anyone be interested if I brought any free BIMMERFEST.com license plate frames or stickers to give away?
> 
> :dunno:


Yes!
Had stickers, but LP will be nice addition!

SD 335is!
If we will have typical SoCal weather, then at 7-8am it will be very dance fog. I recommend stick with 101 FWY and hit your canyon on the way back.


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

MB330 said:


> SD 335is!
> If we will have typical SoCal weather, then at 7-8am it will be very dance fog. I recommend stick with 101 FWY and hit your canyon on the way back.


Yeah, we've been having some nasty fog in SD this whole week but we got to use the Euro rear fog lights on Monday night!

We're driving up on Friday night and staying at the Marriott Residence Inn in Oxnard. We're hitting the canyons on the way back down and then stopping in Redondo Beach to visit some friends.

Anyone know a good place for lunch after the tour? Maybe some place that could take a large group?


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

SD 335is said:


> Yeah, we've been having some nasty fog in SD this whole week but we got to use the Euro rear fog lights on Monday night!
> 
> We're driving up on Friday night and staying at the Marriott Residence Inn in Oxnard. We're hitting the canyons on the way back down and then stopping in Redondo Beach to visit some friends.
> 
> Anyone know a good place for lunch after the tour? Maybe some place that could take a large group?


I was thinking the same, but with 100 crazy BMW funs... 

How about 'Way Point Cafe' in Camarillo Airport?


----------



## hyperzulu (Jul 12, 2011)

Chik-fil-a

Sorry, I just love CFA so much that anytime I'm even remotely in the area I have to have it.


----------



## Dominican330 (May 22, 2006)

Bringing a third person with me, if that's alright.

85. Nassim D.


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

MB330 said:


> I was thinking the same, but with 100 crazy BMW funs...
> 
> How about 'Way Point Cafe' in Camarillo Airport?


I eat there all the time... The will be overrun with a group of 100.... :angel:

- Mike


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

Emission said:


> I eat there all the time... The will be overrun with a group of 100.... :angel:
> 
> - Mike


Last time I was flying there from SMO in '97. Don't remember size, but remember good parking outside and small airplane exhibition with Russian made Antonov-2 "kukuruznik".

1984 Antonov AN-2 'Big Panda', NATO code name COLT, Wsk-pzl-k PZL ASZ 62-IR 1,000 Hp radial


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

hyperzulu said:


> Chik-fil-a
> 
> Sorry, I just love CFA so much that anytime I'm even remotely in the area I have to have it.


What is Chik-fil-a?

There's not a whole lot to choose from with large capacity in the Oxnard/Camarillo area unfortunately, aside from fast food (In-N-Out)
unless someone has some local knowledge?

:dunno:

There are some great little Mexican restaurants, emphasis on little, though...


----------



## petriej (Jul 29, 2010)

Jon Shafer said:


> What is Chik-fil-a?
> 
> There's not a whole lot to choose from with large capacity in the Oxnard/Camarillo area unfortunately, aside from fast food (In-N-Out)
> unless someone has some local knowledge?
> ...


Chick-Fil-A is a chicken sandwich fast food chain that is big in the (south)east. As a former Virginia resident, I miss it terribly. They're starting to pop up in California, but mostly in SoCal/LA areas. I considered a road trip JUST to get a chicken sandwich but I'll probably combine that into this trip. Anyway, for me, it's just insanely good fried chicken for sandwiches. They use peanut oil or something special to fry with. It's developed quite the cult following, similar to how In-N-Out diehards trash Five Guys (even though Five Guys is leagues better than INO).


----------



## aljlin (Feb 11, 2011)

86. Albert L. 

Sounds like it'll be fun! Thanks for organizing!


----------



## pecon (Jul 5, 2011)

SD 335is said:


> Post #109.


87. Pecon

Will be a great experience. Love to join you guys. Thanks for setting it up. How do I confirm?

Peter


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

pecon said:


> 87. Pecon
> 
> Will be a great experience. Love to join you guys. Thanks for setting it up. How do I confirm?
> 
> Peter


I think you just did!


----------



## pecon (Jul 5, 2011)

+1 more, my wife will come. 

88. Connie


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

Jon Shafer said:


> Unfortunately, all we have is silver at this time...


Jon, send you e-mail.
Can I make reservation for one (1) Bimmerfest licence plate, pls?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Alright everyone, please take note. We are now less than 2 weeks out, and BMWNA has asked me to tighten the attendee list up a bit. I've noticed that many of your entries include notations such as "+ 1" or the like, and I need something a little more specific than that. I don't want to compromise anyone's confidentiality if it makes them feel uncomfortable, but please, wherever possible, replace the "+1" or +2's" with actual names that can be reconciled as we sign guests in at the gate on Saturday morning. This would also pertain to those individuals who have only used a screen name. This will help expedite you entry into the VDC Facilities..

Super excited to meet all of you in person very soon!

Jon

P.S. I have also been asked to request that you not bring camera gear (sorry people)... :-/


----------



## weissja (Apr 21, 2008)

Jon, 

As requested:

55: Jim W
61: Max W

If you need last names, plmk.

Thanks for all your help.

We're looking forward to it.

Jim


----------



## speedjunkie (Aug 26, 2004)

Jon Shafer said:


> Alright everyone, please take note. We are now less than 2 weeks out, and BMWNA has asked me to tighten the attendee list up a bit. I've noticed that many of your entries include notations such as "+ 1" or the like, and I need something a little more specific than that. I don't want to compromise anyone's confidentiality if it makes them feel uncomfortable, but please, wherever possible, replace the "+1" or +2's" with actual names that can be reconciled as we sign guests in at the gate on Saturday morning. This would also pertain to those individuals who have only used a screen name. This will help expedite you entry into the VDC Facilities..
> 
> Super excited to meet all of you in person very soon!
> 
> ...


PM incoming. Thanks.

Make that email incoming...PMs not working...


----------



## hyperzulu (Jul 12, 2011)

This post is to clarify attendance - not to be confused with a count.

#70 - hyperzulu aka Anthony R.


----------



## tdokmo (May 6, 2007)

89: Todd D.
90: Sam S.
91: Ray S.


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

Can you repost the exact date and time (or put it in the first post)? Work is scheduling me again...

- Mike


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Emission said:


> Can you repost the exact date and time (or put it in the first post)? Work is scheduling me again...
> 
> - Mike


Saturday, November 5th, 9:00 am.


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> Saturday, November 5th, 9:00 am.


Awesome! I am in Europe next weekend, but I will be back by Saturday (and my soccer game isn't until 3:15 PM)!

Can I bring my 12-year-old son?

- Mike


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Emission said:


> Awesome! I am in Europe next weekend, but I will be back by Saturday (and my soccer game isn't until 3:15 PM)!
> 
> Can I bring my 12-year-old son?
> 
> - Mike


Absolutely!

Please be sure to assign a serial number to his position (#92?). We are getting awfully close to the cutoff point...


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

92. Patrick Harley


----------



## bmw4cal (Oct 7, 2011)

93 - Van Truong
94 - Tina Le

Thanks!


----------



## 2011is (Oct 14, 2010)

Three more planning to attend, thanks for arranging this.

95. Michael Cox (2011is)
96. Carolyn Cox
97. Noah Cox

--mike


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

2011is said:


> Three more planning to attend, thanks for arranging this.
> 
> 95. Michael (2011is)
> 96. Michael +1
> ...


Michael,

Please provide *at minimum first name and first letter of last name* (i.e., last initial) for "+1" and "+2" as requested above.

I need to provide actual names for the gate guard at the VDC, and "+1" won't suffice I'm afraid...

Thanks!


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> I was hoping you might say that...
> 
> :bow:
> 
> I need to stress that it is not a photo op for everyone though (as much as I wish it was). This is a very sensitive subject...


I'll bring a camera and take pics, but we'll have to wait and see if there is a story. This should be fun.

- Mike


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

Jon Shafer said:


> So, who is the best photographer coming to the VDC tour? While can't take spy shots inside, it would be nice to get some good shots before and after in front, and some group photos. I bet there will be a couple of limited/restricted photo ops in the interior, but do not plan on it. As I posted above, cameras will not be permitted in secure interior areas...
> 
> By the way, I spoke again with the VDC Manager today and he told me that there would be PRIZES (BMW schwag/goodies) for attendees courtesy of BMWNA)...
> 
> :supdude:


Jon, 
I asked before, why our group not allow to have cameras inside?
Previous tours had posted pics from inside? I understand, when during Munich plant tour they requested - but here? :dunno:


----------



## eisenb11 (Oct 27, 2011)

Is there any room left?

I'd like to add:

S. Eisenberg
L. Park

- EDIT -
Uh oh, looks like I can't send PMs 
If anyone needs to contact me: sre.bmi AT gmail

- EDIT 2 -
Oh, looks like I can... just can't PM the OP for some reason.


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

eisenb11 said:


> Is there any room left?
> 
> I'd like to add:
> 
> ...


Yes, there probably is room left but you need to go back and find the last count and post the count and your name like everyone else has been doing it.

Edit: Never mind, I'll do it for you

98. S Eisenberg
99. L. Park


----------



## eisenb11 (Oct 27, 2011)

98. S. Eisenberg
99. L. Park (my +1)

Trying to see if I can dig up the address. Looks like time is Nov 5, 9:00. Will we receive confirmation if we're now part of the group?


----------



## eisenb11 (Oct 27, 2011)

SD 335is said:


> Yes, there probably is room left but you need to go back and find the last count and post the count and your name like everyone else has been doing it.
> 
> Edit: Never mind, I'll do it for you
> 
> ...


Thanks, much appreciated!


----------



## AMP (May 1, 2002)

I've had something come up so I will not be able to attend. As it appears that the event is nearing the cap I want to be sure to release my slot in time for someone else to take it.


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

Ok, *the official count is at 99 and there is only 1 spot left*. However, there are 14 slots where the real name hasn't been supplied. The people with those spots have been PMed but haven't replied yet. Jon is the host so technically his slot is also available. *If you are going to add yourself to the list, please keep the count, start with #100, and use your full name or your first name and last initial. Go back a page or two to see how it's been done!*

Just to summarize, here are all of the details in one place:

*What:* Bimmerfest Get Together and Tour of the BMW Western Region Vehicle Distribution Center (VDC) in Oxnard, CA
*When:* Saturday, November 5, 2011 9:00 AM - 11:30 AM (approximate)
*Where:* BMW of North America, 5650 Arcturus Avenue, Oxnard, CA, 93033 (Google map: http://g.co/maps/jf3sf)***

*More details:*

Attendance has been capped at 100 attendees (post #31)
Free bimmerfest.com stickers and license plate frames will be available (post #124)
To expedite your entry into the VDC, you must provide a real name or first name and last initial (post #148)
No camera gear inside the VDC (post #148)
BMW NA will be providing prizes (post #198)

***For those of you with Navigation and BMW Assist, to send this to your car do the following:
Click on the red "A" on the Google Map
Click on "more"
Click on "Send"
Click on "Car"
Fill in the required information
Click on "Send"
This will show up in iDrive under Menu/Office/Messages. Scroll down and click on the checkered flag to navigate to this destination.

Note: Just to clarify, I'm not the host/organizer, Jon Shafer, founder of Bimmerfest, is the host/organizer. I just volunteered to maintain the attendance list since Jon is still recovering from back surgery.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

SD 335is said:


> Ok, *the official count is at 98 and there are only 2 spots left*. However, there are 15 slots where the real name hasn't been supplied. The people with those spots have been PMed but haven't replied yet. Jon is the host so technically his slot is also available. *If you are going to add yourself to the list, please keep the count, start with #99, and use your full name or your first name and last initial. Go back a page or two to see how it's been done!*
> 
> Just to summarize, here are all of the details in one place:
> 
> ...


This is an excellent summary...

:thumbup:

I am not sure why the concern over cameras; I can only guess there might be a chance encounter of seeing
something confidential.... top-secret

:dunno:

I am so super freaked-out worried about those who haven't responded to PMs yet, just please try to.
It would be great if we had exactly 100 people show up. Or 105. But not 90. That would be a bummer... 

Also, I haven't received the inventory of license plate frames yet, they are the remaining unsold stock from 
Bimmerfest East. Hopefully there are at least 100 left!


----------



## Contact Patch (Nov 11, 2005)

Hi Tom,

Could you post the list of people who have not given you their real name? That way, people can confirm whether or not you have received their response.

Thanks,
Jack


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

As ex-KGB I can't release my name publicly . 
PM send to Tom and Jon!


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

Contact Patch said:


> Could you post the list of people who have not given you their real name? That way, people can confirm whether or not you have received their response.


I got your response, so you're good! Trust me, I have not had any problems receiving PMs! But since this might help, here goes. _Note: this list is numbered just to show a count of how many people haven't responded. It does not indicate "your number"_:


Ben Carufel +1
Ben Carufel +2
nafwmb
intex98 +1
LongDukDong +1
arkctr +1
spaghetti
AlBoston
AlBoston +1
Will Shaw +1
Will Shaw +2
Zoomie94
In most cases people haven't provided the names for their additional guests. I haven't checked to see how recently any of these people have posted. If anyone recognizes any of these people from the forums you frequent you could try posting a reply to one of their recent posts reminding them that they need to supply their real name by PMing me.

If you see your name on this list and you're no longer coming or any of your additional guests are not coming, please let me know.


----------



## eisenb11 (Oct 27, 2011)

Does "no camera equipment" mean no cell phones as well, or do they mean real camera equipment? I'm assuming both, but doesn't hurt to ask!


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

eisenb11 said:


> Does "no camera equipment" mean no cell phones as well, or do they mean real camera equipment? I'm assuming both, but doesn't hurt to ask!


During Munich factory tour they ask to not bring with your camera phone.


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

MB330 said:


> During Munich factory tour they ask to not bring with your camera phone.


During our ED, in addition to the BMW Munich Plant, we also toured the BMW Dingolfingen Plant, the Porsche Plant at Zuffenhausen, and the Mercedes-Benz Plant in Sindelfingen. While they didn't allow camera equipment on any of the tours, the only tour where they actually collected our cell phones was at Porsche. During the M-B Tour, which was a large group, there was one yahoo who had a small pocket point & shoot camera and he was constantly taking pictures by lagging behind the group and when the tour guide wasn't looking. Everybody in the group noticed and several people eventually mentioned this to the tour guide. The tour guide stuck by him like glue after that, but didn't confiscate his camera.

I'm definitely disappointed that we can't take pictures, especially after seeing so many pictures of the VDC in various BMW & Mini forums taken at previous tours.


----------



## rsc0711 (Jun 8, 2010)

Still open slots? Latest post I saw said 98 filled, so:

#99 Robert C.


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

rsc0711 said:


> Still open slots? Latest post I saw said 98 filled, so:
> 
> #99 Robert C.


:thumbup:

One addition and one cancellation. *The official count is now at 98.*

Still no word from any of the 12 people listed in a previous post who haven't supplied their name.


----------



## spokelizard (Jun 10, 2009)

Jon Shafer said:


> I am so super freaked-out worried about those who haven't responded to PMs yet, just please try to.
> It would be great if we had exactly 100 people show up. Or 105. But not 90. That would be a bummer...


Maybe it would make sense to set up a wait list? And fill it by next Friday if people cancel next week. Hopefully then there won't be any no-shows.


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

spokelizard said:


> Maybe it would make sense to set up a wait list? And fill it by next Friday if people cancel next week. Hopefully then there won't be any no-shows.


I'll certainly continue to take names past the official 100. There have been six cancellations so far, and people could very well cancel through next week, so I'll adjust the numbers accordingly.

More troublesome is the 12 slots that don't have names yet and who haven't responded to a PM. If anyone wants to try and track them down that would be great. The list is in post #212 above.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

SD 335is said:


> I'll certainly continue to take names past the official 100. There have been six cancellations so far, and people could very well cancel through next week, so I'll adjust the numbers accordingly.
> 
> More troublesome is the 14 slots that don't have names yet and who haven't responded to a PM. If anyone wants to try and track them down that would be great. The list is in post #212 above.


I will contact Roup1, he is a Charter Bimmerfest Member as well as an old friend. Will Shaw is a CA/site sponsor;

I am surprised he doesn't respond to PMs.... 

:stickpoke


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

*FREE Bimmerfest schwag for you guys (and gals)...*

I haven't counted them, but I have a box full of Bimmerfest.com license plate frames to give away...










QUESTION:

I hate throwing cool stuff away, and I have collected boxes of left over Bimmerfest Event programs from years gone by
that might make cool memorabilia if anyone is interested?

:dunno: PLEASE LET ME KNOW

--Jon

.


----------



## spaghetti (May 24, 2009)

Jon (and 335 is) - Unfortunately I have had something come up and will not be able to attend. Please give my slot to someone else. Thanks very much for organizing this event.


----------



## jvslyke (Dec 4, 2007)

NUTS! I had an unexpected trip come up and will be out of country so won't be able to make it. You can remove me from the list and give it to someone who can come. PLEASE ENJOY IT FOR ME.....


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

spaghetti said:


> Jon (and 335 is) - Unfortunately I have had something come up and will not be able to attend. Please give my slot to someone else. Thanks very much for organizing this event.





jvslyke said:


> NUTS! I had an unexpected trip come up and will be out of country so won't be able to make it. You can remove me from the list and give it to someone who can come. PLEASE ENJOY IT FOR ME.....


Sorry you can't make it... Thank you for the RSVP, though. Much appreciated!

:thumbup:


----------



## petriej (Jul 29, 2010)

Jon Shafer said:


> I haven't counted them, but I have a box full of Bimmerfest.com license plate frames to give away...
> 
> I hate throwing cool stuff away, and I have collected boxes of left over Bimmerfest Event programs from years gone by
> that might make cool memorabilia if anyone is interested?
> ...


Can I get two?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

petriej said:


> Can I get two?


Which two? Event programs or plate frames?


----------



## petriej (Jul 29, 2010)

Sorry, Plate Frames!


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

John please switch/cancel Chris Choe and replace with Arsen Dagbashyan he will come w/ me


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

[email protected] BMW said:


> John please switch/cancel Chris Choe and replace with Arsen Dagbashyan he will come w/ me


My brain has already arrived at the VDC.... 

This is going to be so cool...

:thumbup:


----------



## ganesht (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi Everyone, if you are planning on setting up/ or looking for a caravan to the VDC please checkout/in this thread: http://bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?p=6417309


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

SD 335is said:


> I sent out a PM this afternoon to those who still hadn't supplied names and the response was good. I also got some cancellations, mostly for +1s.
> 
> *The offical count is now at 95 with 5 slots still open*. The number of people who haven't supplied names is down to 3 with 5 slots total. The three people who haven't responded to two PMs are:
> 
> ...


Please add:
96. Andrey L.
97. Liliya B.


----------



## nlpamg (May 20, 2008)

This sounds awesome! 

Thanks for setting it up.

I will definitely try to make it.

I hope you guys don't mind if I bring my GT-R there instead of my M5. I haven't driven up PCH in the car yet and this is a perfect opportunity 

#96 Phil N.


----------



## extremeromance (Sep 14, 2010)

Just found out I'll be going on a last minute business trip from Virginia to California , so count me in!!! :thumbup:

Will be driving a rental car by the way but oh well 

99. Sunny M
100. Zahra S

I believe the last poster should have been number 98 instead of 96


----------



## nlpamg (May 20, 2008)

extremeromance said:


> Just found out I'll be going on a last minute business trip from Virginia to California , so count me in!!! :thumbup:
> 
> Will be driving a rental car by the way but oh well
> 
> ...


Oops, you are correct. :thumbup:


----------



## rentsr (Feb 9, 2008)

#99 (still under 100 yay!) - Shane F. (+1)


----------



## pwin09 (Aug 31, 2005)

Anyone do the drive down the 101 from the Bay Area to LA/SD recently and can comment on how the drive is? I'm up in the Bay Area visiting friends and family from SD and planning to do the tour before I head back home but I usually take the 5 where you can go pretty quick once you're in the area between LA and SF. Google Maps shows its about 20 miles extra to go on the 5 and cut over on the 118 to Oxnard so just wondering if the drive is fast enough on the 101 or if I should drive the extra 20 miles and go on the 5.


----------



## b-y (Sep 14, 2004)

I-5 is definitely faster, especially if you don't get stopped for speeding. In addition to all the curves, etc., 101 can be slow through SB. (Of course, all of this ignores the scenic aspect, but you asked about driving time.)


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

b-y said:


> I-5 is definitely faster, especially if you don't get stopped for speeding. In addition to all the curves, etc., 101 can be slow through SB. (Of course, all of this ignores the scenic aspect, but you asked about driving time.)


I personally knew one shmak who get two tickets on the way to SF and one on his way back to LA - '99 Nissan Maxima. :thumbdwn:


----------



## RPiM5 (Nov 3, 2011)

Is it too late to sign up? Would I be #100?

100. RPiM5??


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

With the recent announcement by Jon as to what we'll be able to see at the VDC Tour, I wanted to post the current count, because this may cause some last minute additions!

We've had some cancellations and a few additions not posted in this thread, so *the official count is now at 94*.


----------



## Zoomie94 (Jul 20, 2011)

dkotanto said:


> Just landed at Burbank and Hertz was nice enough to upgrade me to an MBZ 300C. Just so you guys know before any hard looks.


 No hard looks if we get to take it for a spin.. ;-)

Sent from my DROIDX using Bimmer


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

Emission said:


> At least yours is German! I just picked this Lexus IS-F up a few hours ago... :eeps:
> 
> - Mike


Mike,
Can we go to short test drive (I can even play as a passenger, in worse case scenario)!


----------



## dkotanto (Jan 26, 2003)

Zoomie94 said:


> No hard looks if we get to take it for a spin.. ;-)
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Bimmer


Trust me, you would wanna go back driving your 335i right after driving the C300 for just a few minutes. There isn't much power, the brakes are horrible and the interior is cheap. I do like the looks of the exterior but man, what was MBZ thinking??? :slap:


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

MB330 said:


> Mike,
> Can we go to short test drive (I can even play as a passenger, in worse case scenario)!


Sure, but I just have to be back home (20 minutes away) by noon... :thumbup:

(I can't let anyone drive. Not even my wife.)

- Mike


----------



## dkotanto (Jan 26, 2003)

Emission said:


> At least yours is German! I just picked this Lexus IS-F up a few hours ago... :eeps:
> 
> - Mike


I'll trade ya!


----------



## X550-ED (Aug 27, 2005)

dkotanto said:


> I'll trade ya!


I know so many people with Lexus cars and I could never care for one. Not even the IS-F, the brand is just so boring and so are the cars. Saw the new 2013 GS at the auto show and I thought it was a new Corolla :rofl:

Glad to see everyone's so excited about tomorrow :thumbup: Gotta get to bed soon, can't wait to wake up at 6am to drive up to the event. Looking forward to see you guys there! Have a great night everyone


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

At list no rain tomorrow! :thumbup:
See you all in less then 12 hrs.


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

X550-ED said:


> I know so many people with Lexus cars and I could never care for one. Not even the IS-F, the brand is just so boring and so are the cars. Saw the new 2013 GS at the auto show and I thought it was a new Corolla :rofl:
> 
> Glad to see everyone's so excited about tomorrow :thumbup: Gotta get to bed soon, can't wait to wake up at 6am to drive up to the event. Looking forward to see you guys there! Have a great night everyone


The IS-F is quick, but it is no M3. I'd take a 335i over it, in fact. :thumbup:

- Mike


----------



## BobsM3Coupe (Nov 30, 2009)

dkotanto said:


> Just landed at Burbank and Hertz was nice enough to upgrade me to an MBZ 300C. Just so you guys know before any hard looks.


Better than me. On a return flight from a trip to the east coast, I landed at LAX a short time ago and I have a deluxe Mazda 6 rental. Oh well, it's a one way rental to get me back up to Pismo Beach after the tour. Was cutting it close, but at least I won't miss the tour.


----------



## WC (Nov 26, 2010)

Emission said:


> The IS-F is quick, but it is no M3. I'd take a 335i over it, in fact. :thumbup:
> 
> - Mike


You're just saying so because you're here right? 

I wouldn't even trade my 328i coupe for it! :angel:

WC


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

WC said:


> You're just saying so because you're here right?
> 
> I wouldn't even trade my 328i coupe for it! :angel:
> 
> WC


Yeah, I'd take the 328i too.

I would tell you guys the truth. That said, I feel the Mercedes-Benz C63 AMG is better than the M3 DCT (but not the 6MT). 

- Mike


----------



## WC (Nov 26, 2010)

1


Emission said:


> Yeah, I'd take the 328i too.
> 
> I would tell you guys the truth. That said, I feel the Mercedes-Benz C63 AMG is better than the M3 DCT (but not the 6MT).
> 
> - Mike


Ha! Thanks for the insight! Good to gain more "car wisdom" going into the event.

BTW you're in NBP? I'm in TO and just found Google recommended going local- Pleasant Valley Rd all the way to Port Huneme. Hope this is not a bad choice with 2 passengers on board.

WC


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

Well, we made to Oxnard. Pouring rain through San Diego County, mostly cleared up in Orange County. Road was all dry north of there.

Picked up b-y at LAX, made it to Oxnard by 10:30. All settled in, 'night all! See you in the AM.


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

WC said:


> 1
> 
> Ha! Thanks for the insight! Good to gain more "car wisdom" going into the event.
> 
> ...


I live back in Dos Vientos, so I am just dropping down Potrero to Hueneme road. Maybe 13 miles away for me, so I am leaving about 8:15 AM.

- Mike


----------



## WC (Nov 26, 2010)

Emission said:


> I live back in Dos Vientos, so I am just dropping down Potrero to Hueneme road. Maybe 13 miles away for me, so I am leaving about 8:15 AM.
> 
> - Mike


Dos Vientos? You could leave at 8:45AM and still get there in time! See you and everyone else tomorrow!


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

SD 335is said:


> Well, we made to Oxnard. Pouring rain through San Diego County, mostly cleared up in Orange County. Road was all dry north of there.
> 
> Picked up b-y at LAX, made it to Oxnard by 10:30. All settled in, 'night all! See you in the AM.


Wow, dry up here in SB...

Thanks again Tom for all of your help -- see you in the morning!!


----------



## JustinTJ (Jun 1, 2011)

Have a great time today!


----------



## petriej (Jul 29, 2010)

The no pictures rule is killing me! This place is great.


----------



## hyperzulu (Jul 12, 2011)

I want to do donuts in the mini coop.


----------



## petriej (Jul 29, 2010)

The bikes are worth the 'get out of speeding ticket free' card alone!


----------



## hyperzulu (Jul 12, 2011)

petriej said:


> The bikes are worth the 'get out of speeding ticket free' card alone!


Yeah except I would have to drive all the way to Camarillo to hit 90mph. Maybe if I _really_ needed some Chik-fil-a. :rofl:

The active-e was weird to hear....just tire squeal but otherwise silent. Interesting little tour. :thumbup:


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

Jon and Tom!
Thank you both for organizing this event!
It was short but very interesting and educational. 
I wish F30 was not covered in that ugly como ...
One of the member saw his ED car there - Jon should upload more pics soon! :thumbup:




























On the way back we stop at WWII Aviation Museum


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

*Thank you!!!*



petriej said:


> The no pictures rule is killing me! This place is great.


It was great to meet so many of you in person finally today. THANK YOU all for coming...

I did capture some great photos, so don't worry... 

This is the first one off the card, very early morning...










I also want to start by thanking this guy right here (and his lovely lady) for helping me orchestrate attendance & registration!


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

Great event Jon!!! thanks for setting it up!


----------



## WC (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks for all the efforts by Jon, Tom, and our gracious hosts at BMW VDC, this was a wonderful event. My friend and I enjoyed it greatly. It's also cool to see so many blue 3's from fellow forum participants. :thumbup:

Only bummer is that I left the huge Meguiar's banner at the front of the building. Will check with VDC on Monday about it. 

WC


----------



## galexyus (Sep 28, 2008)

Jon and Tom, thanks for organizing the event, it was very interesting and educational! Tom, thanks for squeezing me in at the last moment!


----------



## Prost (Nov 23, 2005)

Jon Shafer said:


> It was great to meet so many of you in person finally today. THANK YOU all for coming...
> 
> I did capture some great photos, so don't worry...
> 
> ...


sorry Tom, you can go ahead and crop me out of this picture =)


----------



## aljlin (Feb 11, 2011)

Jon, Tom,

Thank you so much for organizing this event! I really enjoyed the event and am so glad I did the drive down to attend.  The tour was very interesting, well run, and enjoyable to be at.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

WC said:


> Only bummer is that I left the huge Meguiar's banner at the front of the building. Will check with VDC on Monday about it.
> 
> WC


I'm pretty sure I grabbed this for you..


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

Jon Shafer said:


> I'm pretty sure I grabbed this for you..


We should made a group photo...


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

MB330 said:


> We should made a group photo...


I know, I had been intending on doing that specifically, and somehow I missed the opportunity.

I do have lots of great shots of the group, and am working on a gallery.


----------



## boothguy (Feb 1, 2007)

Well, THAT was fun... 

Adding my thanks to Jon and Tom for setting it up, and for the staff at VDC for graciously giving up half their Saturday to walk us around. This was a very worthwhile trip/tour. Very informative and enlightening. 

On a personal level, it was great to meet so many folks from the 'Fest who have posted on my threads and vice-versa: Tom and Sue (SD335IS), I. and T. (MB330 - names withheld by request), Dick and Donna (dkreidel), Yale (b-y), Brandon and Roger (podge8) and other new friends as well. 

The moment when Peter (pecon) caught sight of his car in the prep area was worth the drive from San Diego to Port Hueneme all by itself. I thought for a minute he might jump right out of his shoes. Hope your car is in your driveway soon, Peter..

Next best moment had to be when MB330 blithely stepped over the caution tape in order to demonstrate how one correctly approaches and gets into a Rolls-Royce cabriolet (backwards), and our minder from VPC was reaching for his Taser - I'm sure of it.

I'm also a little miffed that MB330 went to that great aircraft museum and I didn't know anything about it, though... Jason suggested a cruise somewhere but I had no clue about where to go. Turns out the M3's NAV had a great suggestion: the short way back to San Diego from the driveway of the VDC, right down Highway 1 through Malibu to Santa Monica. Gorgeous day and a great drive.

So what are we doing NEXT weekend?


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

Moment when Pecon saw his car - it was so crazy! 
I had a camera in my pocket, but only Jon can take photos. When people tell you "I know what you feel" - Pecon - I know exactly what you fell at that moment, I think all of us, who had at list one ED - all knew how you feel. You wait is over soon! Hold on, man!


----------



## Contact Patch (Nov 11, 2005)

Jon, thanks for organizing the event. It was fun and informative. We had a great time there! Tom, thank you and your wife for helping to make the event ran so smoothly.


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

boothguy said:


> Next best moment had to be when MB330 blithely stepped over the caution tape in order to demonstrate how one correctly approaches and gets into a Rolls-Royce cabriolet (backwards), and our minder from VPC was reaching for his Taser - I'm sure of it.
> 
> So what are we doing NEXT weekend?


I think, after I start enter to my phone all licence plates numbers of all ED cars for Navi upgrade - they start watch me more closely. :dunno:

Not sure about next weekend but once every 2-3 month we can do mini Bimmerfest.
Some park or place that can accommodate easy 50-100 cars. Potluck?! SoCal between Santa Barbara and San Diego had so many places to go. 
Please don't offer Disneyland! :rofl:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

*Photos of Today's Event*



MB330 said:


> I think, after I start enter to my phone all licence plates numbers of all ED cars for Navi upgrade - they start watch me more closely. :dunno:
> 
> Not sure about next weekend but once every 2-3 month we can do mini Bimmerfest.
> Some park or place that can accommodate easy 50-100 cars. Potluck?! SoCal between Santa Barbara and San Diego had so many places to go.
> Please don't offer Disneyland! :rofl:


I've always wanted to do just that (mini-Fests). Hmmmm......

Regarding pictures, I went ahead and uploaded some random and unedited images from today to my personal SmugMug
account. When I get a chance I will put a gallery on Bimmerfest's server...

Here's the link: http://sbsurfer.smugmug.com/Other/Bimmerfest-BMW-Santa-Barbara/19932107_29w2jQ#1568931233_pmnwzwm


----------



## X550-ED (Aug 27, 2005)

Thanks Jon and Tom for organizing and coordinating the event, it was great fun, very informative my +s and I enjoyed it greatly. 

Now that I understand the VDC process better, I won't be bugging my CA when my car arrives at port Hueneme... at least not as much :angel:

Thanks again :thumbup:


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

Jon Shafer said:


> I've always wanted to do just that (mini-Fests). Hmmmm......


I think we have first one this morning. :thumbup:
We just forgot group pics or get together for lunch.


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

X550-ED said:


> Thanks Jon and Tom for organizing and coordinating the event, it was great fun, very informative my +s and I enjoyed it greatly.
> 
> Now that I understand the VDC process better, I won't be bugging my CA when my car arrives at port Hueneme... at least not as much :angel:
> 
> Thanks again :thumbup:


You should know with out your SA when ship came to the port.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

MB330 said:


> I think we have first one this morning. :thumbup:
> We just forgot group pics or get together for lunch.


That we did..

Next time it will include lunch for sure...

:thumbup:


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

You know that frozen silver M3? It is a rare bird:

http://www.autoblog.com/2011/11/06/bmw-reveals-m3-competition-edition-in-frozen-silver-for-u-s/

- Mike


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

Zoomie94 said:


> Other interesting factoids:
> - The whole place has just 8 bmw employees, the other 40 are subcontractors (I forget the company).
> - This staff of 48 can process ~300 cars per day.
> - When peak throughput is required (500-600 cars/day) they get surge capability through temps.
> ...


O, Yes!
All drivers is part time employee. In the morning they get them in two minivans and drove them to the port, and they drive back on new cars! 
I just wonder - for RR they use part time employee or ....???
One more thing they told us - that BMW facilities is extension of the port and open trade rules apply (what ever that mean).


----------



## b-y (Sep 14, 2004)

dkreidel said:


> A belated "thank you" to Jon and Tom for pulling this all together! ...
> 
> The surprise hit of the morning was Hueneme's Chief of Police - she's a hoot! I think b-y should post a scan of what he really bought himself at the auction (not the bike)
> 
> ...


This is not the best scan ever, but you should get the idea...


----------



## hyperzulu (Jul 12, 2011)

MB330 said:


> I just wonder - for RR they use part time employee or ....???


I spoke to the guy with the RR jacket on and he said even wasn't allowed to drive them.... and he had driven all the BMW/Minis. :dunno: They must have some very special people behind the wheel.


----------



## Zoomie94 (Jul 20, 2011)

hyperzulu said:


> I spoke to the guy with the RR jacket on and he said even wasn't allowed to drive them.... and he had driven all the BMW/Minis. :dunno: They must have some very special people behind the wheel.


Only the Stig gets to drive those...

Sent from my DROIDX using Bimmer


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 14, 2011)

That was a great time. Thanks Jon and everybody else for setting it up =)

It was great to meet you guys. And somehow I ended up with a bike out of it =)


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

unrealii said:


> Correct, all are "ordered" but there is a % of them ordered by dealers per customer spec vs cars dealers order to go on the lot for sale.
> 
> Thanks for organizing Jon. Had a great time learning and seeing how things work behind the scenes :thumbup:


Glad you could make it!



hyperzulu said:


> I spoke to the guy with the RR jacket on and he said even wasn't allowed to drive them.... and he had driven all the BMW/Minis. :dunno: They must have some very special people behind the wheel.


I always thought "Courtesy Cards" were a thing of legend; my dad used to always say he
had them to get out of tickets. Looks like he wasn't kidding. I would have liked to have
gotten one of those myself!





[email protected] said:


> That was a great time. Thanks Jon and everybody else for setting it up =)
> 
> It was great to meet you guys. And somehow I ended up with a bike out of it =)


My pleasure Will! Great to see you as always...

:thumbup:


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

On our way back home from the VDC we took a side trip up Mulholland Highway and got our picture taken by highwayphotos.net.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/victoryjon/6319398318/in/set-72157628067551572/, pictures WJA_1031 to WJA_1034.

Which one do you think is the best?


----------



## JP 99300 (Sep 29, 2004)

I like the one that transformed your 335is into a bicycle! You must have been going too fast! 

Actually, I like #1032.

Cool - I didn't know that someone takes photos.


----------



## hyperzulu (Jul 12, 2011)

SD 335is said:


> On our way back home from the VDC we took a side trip up Mulholland Highway and got our picture taken by highwayphotos.net.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/victoryjon/6319398318/in/set-72157628067551572/, pictures WJA_1031 to WJA_1034.
> 
> Which one do you think is the best?


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

SD 335is said:


> On our way back home from the VDC we took a side trip up Mulholland Highway and got our picture taken by highwayphotos.net.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/victoryjon/6319398318/in/set-72157628067551572/, pictures WJA_1031 to WJA_1034.
> 
> Which one do you think is the best?


WJA_1032!:thumbup:


----------



## Cougar85 (Oct 11, 2011)

MB330 said:


>


On the way home, I stopped at a BMW dealership down the road a little way***8230;

It was kind of funny to see this same transporter pull in to drop off some of these little jewels.

*My thanks to Jon & Tom (and our hosts at the VDC) for an informative event.

*


----------



## pecon (Jul 5, 2011)

Just want to send a thank you to Jon and Tom for helping to organize this event. It was a great experience and really enjoy meeting all the members. 

With Appreciation,
Pecon


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

pecon said:


> Just want to send a thank you to Jon and Tom for helping to organize this event. It was a great experience and really enjoy meeting all the members.
> 
> With Appreciation,
> Pecon


Same here - you are the lucky ED guy!


----------



## Prost (Nov 23, 2005)

Jon and Tom,

Once again a big thank you for organizing this event, I might not be as lucky as Pecon that actually see his own ED Bimmer, but I do have fun...especially driving the PCH on this trip.

Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## pecon (Jul 5, 2011)

@MB330 and Prost, 
Seeing the car there and not able to take it home. It actually adds more agony to already long wait.


----------



## 335i (Feb 23, 2007)

Jon Shafer said:


> I know, I had been intending on doing that specifically, and somehow I missed the opportunity.
> 
> I do have lots of great shots of the group, and am working on a gallery.


Will called me while you guys were there to tell me he saw my car sitting there.. M3 sedan with curbed up wheels :rofl:

I'd love to see some pics of this LOL.


----------



## Prost (Nov 23, 2005)

pecon said:


> @MB330 and Prost,
> Seeing the car there and not able to take it home. It actually adds more agony to already long wait.


Yea...one of my ED will arrive the dealer today or tomorrow...it's on the truck now...do you think I can call the truck driver to drive "faster"? Hahahahahaha


----------



## roup1 (Dec 24, 2001)

Thanks to Jon and Tom for all the work in pulling off a fun tour for the group.

Jon, glad to hear that you're feeling better!


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

roup1 said:


> Thanks to Jon and Tom for all the work in pulling off a fun tour for the group.
> 
> Jon, glad to hear that you're feeling better!


You are very welcome Roup.

By the way, did you realize that you are a Charter Bimmerfest Member (since Dec. 2001)?

I owe you a prize.


----------

